# 300 Dry Fires per DAY



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just read an article on a Bullseye competition website.

The author was a competitive bullseye shooter (off-hand at 50 and 25 yrds, slow-fire, timed-fire, rapid-fire, rim fire/center fire/45ACP division.

He was advocating 300 dry-fires per day, 1500 squeezes per week, as part of his training regimen. I assume he's using snap-caps...

How much damage will this do to a gun?

Double actions guns?
Single action guns (like my XD)?

Who has knowledge in these regards?

I know dry fire is BAD BAD BAD for a rim fire gun, but what damage will be done to a center fire semi-auto?

JeffWard


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Just read an article on a Bullseye competition website.
> 
> The author was a competitive bullseye shooter (off-hand at 50 and 25 yrds, slow-fire, timed-fire, rapid-fire, rim fire/center fire/45ACP division.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily.....you can dry fire a Ruger Mark III (and I'll assume I & II but you know what happens when you assume) all day and into next week without snap caps. They are perfectly safe to dry fire.....and that comes right from Ruger.

I believe most (if not all) 1911's can be dry fired. I know my friend (who's a master level Bullseye shooter) Dry fires his Colt all the time.......he's been a competative shooter for over 30 years.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It is my understanding that all modern centerfire pistols can be dry-fired all you'd like without any problems and that it is a no-no with rimfire pistols.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm guessing the wear and tear on the "striker/firing pin return spring", or whatever it's called, would be the only issue...

I guess, I'll go back to shooting the pictures on the wall in the evening... after assuring 3 to 4 times that the gun is actually empty...

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

When I shot competitively, I dry fired my 1911s about a bazillion times over ten years. No issues. Most competitors - if they want to improve - dry fire a lot. It's just no big deal in competitive circles.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I'm guessing the wear and tear on the "striker/firing pin return spring", or whatever it's called, would be the only issue...
> 
> I guess, I'll go back to shooting the pictures on the wall in the evening... after assuring 3 to 4 times that the gun is actually empty...
> 
> JW


I'll repeat my suggestion that, instead of practicing on pictures on the wall, the TV, etc., you find some place in your house that is bulletproof. One of these days, your pistol might be less unloaded than you thought is was. (No matter how many times you check it, it happens.) If that day comes, and you are surprised by a loud bang, the bullet should be stopped by your bulletproof backstop, instead of going through the picture, through the drywall, through the side of the house, into your neighbor's house, and into your neighbor's kid. Fireplace, brick wall, end table with a box of old phone books hidden behind the cover cloth, whatever you can devise to catch bullets.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Can I start that sequence with my neighbor's kid?

Just kidding...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Can I start that sequence with my neighbor's kid?
> 
> Just kidding...


:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If I were going to dry fire _that_ much, I see no reason not to do it with snap caps. No need to tempt fate when you can prevent it with something that costs, what, a couple bucks each?


----------



## GLOCKSHOOTER (Mar 18, 2008)

Are glock pistols able to be dry fired without harm? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've never heard of a problem dry firing Glocks. I'd dry fired my various Glocks hundreds or thousands of times with no ill effects.


----------



## GLOCKSHOOTER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank You Mike


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Some modern manufacturers still recommend against dry fire. 

I think my Keltec P3AT and my Beretta PX4 both advise not to dry fire withoug snap caps.

My Ruger P89 and my Kimber manuals say it's OK.

I don't have a manual for my older S&W revolvers.

My Ruger Blackhawk manual doesn't address the issue.

WM


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Dumb Question of the week - What's a snap cap? Where can I get one?

What's the benefit to using them? I've never heard the term before.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A snap cap is a simulated cartridge that offers a cushion for the firing pin. They are available from A-Zoom, Traditions, and others.

The only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> A snap cap is a simulated cartridge that offers a cushion for the firing pin. They are available from A-Zoom, Traditions, and others.
> 
> The only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.


Thanks Mike!

Is it a lot better to dry fire with a snap cap rather than an empty chamber?

I've got to work on my trigger pull and would definitly consider buying these if they're a lot better for my gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

It basically is a dummy cartridge with a hard rubber primer. It provides a cushioned resistance to the firing pin. They are usually pretty cheap, 5-6 of them for $9-10??? I seem to remember. They simulate the weight of an actual round too.

I'm actually considering taking one of my 3 mags, and paining a baseplate red, or orange, or something. Loaded up with snap-caps/dummy rounds, it will simulate the weight of a loaded mag, but be a "safe mag" for handling.

Seems like a good idea... hmmm... a bright blue training magazine, the same weight as a loaded mag, for practice... for simulated mag changes... and safe training, wih a real gun... cannot take live rounds...

Somebody go make money with this idea, like all the other ideas I've had, given up, for free, and someone else has made money on...

JW


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

b-diddy said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Is it a lot better to dry fire with a snap cap rather than an empty chamber?


I've heard that if you don't have any snap caps handy that you can use an empty cartridge, it's better than nothing.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

Too funny!

I came up with Christmas Light Nets about 15 years ago but didn't do anything with it. 5 years later they're all the craze.

Grrrrr....

I'm going to get myself some of these tonight. I too like the idea of having some weight in the mag to balance my XD. It's definitely top heavy with no rounds in it and practicing on a gun that has no weight is very different from one that's fully loaded.

Appreciate the info everyone.

-b


----------

